# New IFFGD Study



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Douglas Drossman, MD (Co-Director, UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders) is collaborating with the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD) on a study "How do your IBS symptoms affect your daily routine?" The IFFGD study aims to understand the ways a person's life is affected by IBS symptoms and where the needs are for treatment. If you are interested in learning more about this study, please visit the IFFGD website at www.iffgd.org. To become involved with the IFFGD study, please fill out the two questions on the IFFGD home page where it says "IBS Survey."How Do Your IBS Symptoms Affect Your Daily Routine?IFFGD wants to understand the ways your life is affected, and where the needs are for treatments - but we need your help. Will you participate in this online survey, and help advance our mission to improve lives?If so, please fill out the form below to let us know you are interested in participating:http://www.iffgd.org/


----------

